# Setting iPhone Voicemail Button?



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I just had a new SIM activated for my iPhone, and the new one has the voicemail # programmed into it. ie. +14163573229

I am wondering if (short of borrowing someone's old nokia to program my password with pauses, into the voicemail number) there is a way to do this on iPhone.

I read somewhere else that by holding "*" you can pull up a "," which is the iPhone equivalent of a pause. However, this is being ignored.

So far I have tried:
*5005*86*+14163573229# (works, and i know because i changed it to my home phone and it rung there when I hit the VM button)

For trying to add the password into the VM # none of these worked.

*5005*86*+14163573229,xxxx# (xxxx being password)
*5005*86*+14163573229#,xxxx
*5005*86*+14163573229#,xxxx#

Any ideas? Has anyone got this working? Or should I just find someone with a nokia, and program it into the SIM with that?

Thanks


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

You're trying to add the voicemail retrieval number? or password skip?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

expergo said:


> You're trying to add the voicemail retrieval number? or password skip?


I'm trying to add a pause and then my password to the voicemail retrieval number.


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

jawknee said:


> I'm trying to add a pause and then my password to the voicemail retrieval number.


I don't think you can on the iPhone. I know Nokia has that feature but most phones don't.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

miniphone said:


> I don't think you can on the iPhone. I know Nokia has that feature but most phones don't.


my last card (which came from my old nokia) had the pause and VM password saved in it, and worked on my iPhone. So I guess I'll pop it into that one and fix the new one when I get a chance.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

miniphone said:


> I don't think you can on the iPhone. I know Nokia has that feature but most phones don't.


Every cell phone has been able to insert a "pause," at least for about 15 years or so.

Here is the first google source I found:

how do you type "pause" in iPhone phone number? - Google Search
iPhone: Insert dialing pause into contact phone numbers - Tech-Recipes.com



tech-recipes said:


> When I frequently make calls to automated systems that require an additional digit or extension to be dialed, I like to add these dialing key presses into my contact's number with dialing pauses as appropriate. The iPhone makes it easy to put pauses into a contact's phone number.
> 
> When editing a contact's phone number and you are ready to insert a pause, tap the + * # key at the lower left of the screen as shown with a red asterisk in the image below:
> 
> ...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Every cell phone has been able to insert a "pause," at least for about 15 years or so.
> 
> Here is the first google source I found:
> 
> ...


Yeah. It works differently when you're programming it to your sim though. The comma (programed on iPhone) gets ignored. Unless my sequence is wrong.


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

So you just want to not put in your password when you check your VM?

There's a password skip feature for Rogers that will skip the password.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

expergo said:


> So you just want to not put in your password when you check your VM?
> 
> There's a password skip feature for Rogers that will skip the password.


That may only be available if you have "enhanced" voicemail.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> That may only be available if you have "enhanced" voicemail.


Yes I'm trying to skip password (or auto enter). I'm pretty sure I just have vanilla voicemail. 

What is this skip feature anyhow? I tried listening through a few menus on the voicemail but didn't hear anything about it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jawknee said:


> Yes I'm trying to skip password (or auto enter). I'm pretty sure I just have vanilla voicemail.
> 
> What is this skip feature anyhow? I tried listening through a few menus on the voicemail but didn't hear anything about it.


You only hear/get the option if you have enhanced voicemail. In effect, you just phone your voicemail number and it goes straight to 'how many messages' etc. I've never enabled it since passwords exist for a reason.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> You only hear/get the option if you have enhanced voicemail. In effect, you just phone your voicemail number and it goes straight to 'how many messages' etc. I've never enabled it since passwords exist for a reason.


Does it disable it from a phone other than the cell ?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jawknee said:


> Does it disable it from a phone other than the cell ?


You *only* get enhanced voicemail's password-skip feature from your own cell phone. You can't get messages from anywhere else without entering a password, otherwise anyone could call and get your messages. With password skip, anyone using your phone can get your messages. Not a problem for many people, no doubt.

Enhanced voicemail is free with some corporate accounts.

Rogers.com - Enhanced Voicemail


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh yeah. Basic VM doesn't have password skip. Do you have a valuepack? They all come with enhanced VM.

The options should be 4-1-2. I think. It's in the Admin options and change password setup.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

No, it's a corporate account. It includes enhanced voicemail, network features (caller id, conference calling, call waiting, call forwarding, etc.), exact pricing (billing by the second after the first minute), exact billing (full bills online), and more.



expergo said:


> Oh yeah. Basic VM doesn't have password skip. Do you have a valuepack? They all come with enhanced VM.
> 
> The options should be 4-1-2. I think. It's in the Admin options and change password setup.


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

I know, I was just saying enhanced voicemail also comes with all the value packs.


----------

